# Grade quarter horse gelding



## Quarterhorse88 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is Cody a 5 year old grade quarter horse. He's got a big ole head that reminds me of a donkey. He is 15h and measured 967 on the weight tape. What do you think? I know he needs muscle and definitely a bath. What else?


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Get that butt muscle working with some trotting up hills! 
I love quarter horse rumps. hehe.


----------



## Quarterhorse88 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in florida so no hills :-( what else will help his bum more. I know trotting over poles and trails to pick his feet up but anything else? He's not the greatest listener yet so nothing too advanced for him. He's only 5


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm. Are you going western or english? Either way, I love trot to halt, halt immediately to canter, canter halt. That also helps the hind end. It is also great to work on extensions and collections, you can start at the trot if need be; but make sure you are engaging his back by utilizing your legs to bring him up and round into your hands. **not trotting or loping on the forehand.

I would love to see you work with him and post a before and after photo in a few months! That would be exciting!


----------



## Quarterhorse88 (Dec 6, 2013)

I ride western and will try what you said. I will be posting before and after pics every couple weeks for a little diary for me to keep on them.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

alright! good luck! remember, results take time. so don't expect a drastic change to fast!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, yeah, what a big head for the rest of him! He's a longish looking horse - long neck & back. Straight through the stifles. Despite looking a bit poor, has big 'boobs' which makes me think he's in the habit of pulling along a weak hind end. Which of course may just be about building muscle & shown the right way to move, but I'd be inclined to get a bodyworker out to check/treat him before starting any work with him.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lots of backing will also help a hind end, along with ground pikes and small jumps and proper collection. 

I noticed he also has a very steep should, long back, cow hocks, a goofy looking chest, along with his lacking hind end. 

From his facial expression and eye, he seems to have a very quiet and calm demeanor. Looks like a sweatheart personality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quarterhorse88 (Dec 6, 2013)

He is the sweetest puppy dog in the world! Gets upset when the old mare snaps at him.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You live in FL, ride him in the sand (if there is a slight incline even better) that will help put some muscle on him. Take it slow a first, maybe just walking until he is in better shape. 
Looks like he might need a little weight also.


----------



## Quarterhorse88 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes there's lots of sand that's for sure. He goes for little 1/4mile walk through the trail. When he gets a little more weight and muscle I'll try more intense work like trotting and eventually get him cantering. I tried trotting him a week ago and it was real choppy with his head up high even though I gave him loose reins. He's not ready yet. Plus he's only green broke so when he gets fatter I'm hoping he turns out okay at least better then my stallion


----------

